# Sprayer suggestion for all of my needs



## outdoorlife2005 (Oct 19, 2018)

Seeking advice. I spray inside on new drywall, over existing paint on old drywall, finish work as far as trim, cabinets, and doors. I also spray outside on houses, concrete porches/buildings, sealer on decks, fences, utility trailers etc...so I pretty much need a machine that will spray everything and do everything. Finish work is definitely important. I was told the 695 pro doesn’t do good finish work and I’ve been told it does. Do you guys suggest a graco 495 pro, 595 pro, or 695 pro for my needs? OR do you suggest another machine? If so, which one? I have the buy once cry once mentality. I won’t be doing this full time.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Graco 490-695 will handle 99% of your spray needs up to elastomerics and can also do fine finish work. 1095/1595 and above can spray elastomeric and run 300 feet of line. Basically get the biggest pump you can afford taking into consideration weight and transportation. IMO 695 hits the sweet spot of price, portability and power.

Alternatively look at Tritech T7/T9 if you want an equivilant pump built to last a lifetime. Graco are easier to find parts and get someone to repair them locally.

I keep separate pumps for solvent and waterborne materials also...


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

What's the deal with the hatted a and funky trade marked c where the " ' " is suposed to be? Looks like some type of red flag to me!!!

I'm gonna go put my tin foil hat on....


----------



## outdoorlife2005 (Oct 19, 2018)

Lol that’s a good old iPhone for you. I don’t know why it did the funky c and t


----------



## outdoorlife2005 (Oct 19, 2018)

Coco thanks for the reply. I appreciate it. I will check out the other unit too. I heard it’s hard to get parts for them but 100% made in the USA is always nice 


I have no idea why my phone is changing the font.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

outdoorlife2005 said:


> Coco thanks for the reply. I appreciate it. I will check out the other unit too. I heard it’s hard to get parts for them but 100% made in the USA is always nice
> 
> 
> I have no idea why my phone is changing the font.


If your only going to get get 1 rig, you may consider an Air Assisted Airless. They're expensive but will cover all you needs. If you don't want to spend that much, just get an airless 495 and use fflp tips for finer finish stuff...


----------



## outdoorlife2005 (Oct 19, 2018)

Thanks again everyone


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

A 695 is a good medium pump. At this time I have three main pumps. A old speed flo . The 695 and a 395 with a hopper. The only bought new was the 695. I have more in the hopper for the 395 than the cost of the pump. Each will cover the other one if one is down. To a point.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

What are you using now?


----------



## juanvaldez (Sep 7, 2019)

My Graco 490 pc pro LO boy is used most often for us. Inside/out, some trim doors and cabs. 

Try the 695 is you want more power, run longer hoses, 2 guns, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I found that anything that could be transported easily and gets the job done adequately, is good enough for most use. For me, it was the Titan 440 or Graco 390. Yet, I had available to me gas powered, hydrolic, and pneumatic airlesses along with conventional and air assisted equipment as needed.


----------



## scoobsmcgee (Jul 27, 2019)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Graco 490-695 will handle 99% of your spray needs up to elastomerics and can also do fine finish work. 1095/1595 and above can spray elastomeric and run 300 feet of line. Basically get the biggest pump you can afford taking into consideration weight and transportation. IMO 695 hits the sweet spot of price, portability and power.
> 
> Alternatively look at Tritech T7/T9 if you want an equivilant pump built to last a lifetime. Graco are easier to find parts and get someone to repair them locally.
> 
> I keep separate pumps for solvent and waterborne materials also...


Solid advice, as a mid-range will do all the things you need. Overall I would say Graco 490 for a lightweight one gun pump (with hopper for the small jobs) or Graco 650 for 2 gun support (easily best entry level 2 gun pump). All comes down to need. Titan and Tritech make good pumps, but for ease of in field service and availability of parts from Graco far outweighs upfront cost IMO.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

scoobsmcgee said:


> Solid advice, as a mid-range will do all the things you need. Overall I would say Graco 490 for a lightweight one gun pump (with hopper for the small jobs) or Graco 650 for 2 gun support (easily best entry level 2 gun pump). All comes down to need. Titan and Tritech make good pumps, but for ease of in field service and availability of parts from Graco far outweighs upfront cost IMO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



graco moving everything towards in field service leads me to question the reliability of the parts. I like Tritech because less is more.


----------

